# How do you print your photos?



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I was wondering what everyone uses when they want to print their photos?

I have used and really like Imagestation (www.imagestation.com). Imagestation uses the Fuji Frontier printer system.







I usually wait until they have one of their .19c/print free shipping deals and then I do a big order. (for populating our scrap books and such)

Now just recently, I bought a personal dye-sublimation printer for use at home. (DPP-EX50) This prints just as good as the Frontier system (Fuji uses dye-sublimation also), but it can only do 4x6 sized prints. It comes in handy for doing some quick prints or proofs on the fly, putting photos on the fridge, or if friends and thier children are over, we can send them home with some photos. Cost is about .50c/print, but there is a huge convenience factor. I won't do a large print job with this one, but it sure is easy to print 4 or 5 photos right there at home, plus the inks are archival

For large prints, I just recently found a great place right off of Bay Area Blvd. It is called "One Great Photo". This guy is set up pretty nice, and does a great job on big prints. I had a big print that I needed for a customer, and I expressed that I was a little concerned on whether some of the highlights would be blown out. He took me back, loaded the pic into photoshop, and explained how his printer was configued to what I was seeing. He did some tests and checks on the photo and assured me that "what you see is what you get". It turned out to be an awesome print, just as I captured it.









Just down the road, there is also K's Art and Frame. K's does a good job on framing and matting. I rely on these 2 venues when paid/professional work is on the line.

What do you guys use for printing/framing? I feel like I have found some good resources, but am always willing to hear good news about other places.

If anyone is considering doing prints at home, I would suggest that they look into one of the personal dye-sub based printers. They are becoming very affordable now, and does quite a bit better than the inkjet/dpi technology.

For more info on dye-sublimation, check out this quick read http://science.howstuffworks.com/question583.htm


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

*Printing*

I work primarily in Web development and graphic design (which is what got me into photography in the first place) so most of my stuff rarely results in photo prints. I have run a few sets of prints through the kiosk at walgreens and have been pleased for the most part. I have printed 4x6s, 5x7s, and 8x10s with them. I don't like the fact that the prints are glossy, but it is nice to be able to go in with a cd and have prints done in an hour or less. 4x6s are 29 cents, 8x10s are around 3 bucks and 5x7s are somewhere in the middle. I have done a lot of tweaking in photoshop before I print, so that may be part of the quality equation. I will be looking into some pro labs in the near future as I am planning to start selling prints. Even with the increased quality and reduced price of home systems, I don't feel it is worth the hassle to do prints myself. I'll use photoshop to deal with the tech stuff and someone else can mess with inks and paper. I'll check out the place you mentioned.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I just did a couple over at Walmart, 4x6 @ .30 each. They came out very nice. It was better and cheaper than printing them at home.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Ofoto*

Use Ofoto, and keep the business in the US. The web site is http://www.ofoto.com/Welcome.jsp. Not to mention the pictures are outstanding they use Kodak paper since they are a Kodak company....

As far as prices, they are pretty reasonable but they have specials all the time, you can get awesome coupons codes here:
www.techbargains.com

Another reaason to use them is that you can archive an unlimited amount of data with them at free of charge, usally when you sign up you get some free prints!!!

Here is a special and coupon code right now!!! http://www.ofoto.com/Register.jsp?sourceid=20894906903


----------



## onthefly (Dec 28, 2004)

I used to shoot quite a few slides, would have them processed at Houston Photo Imaging on Shepherd. Had some enlargements and other work done here as well, not the cheapest but they do quality work.

Since converting to digital, I use an Epson 2200; however, I really wish I had gotten the Epson R800 as I rarely make 13x19 prints. The quality ink jets can make some amazing prints.


----------



## gloriawatson (Jan 10, 2020)

I use SAWGRASS VIRTUOSO SG400 for all my printing tasks. The printer provides professional output and it includes image editing software. You can find more printing machines here: https://www.bestreviewslist.com/best-sublimation-printers/


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Holy old threads batman. Reviving a 15 year old thread for spam?


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

TheGoose said:


> Holy old threads batman. Reviving a 15 year old thread for spam?


Made you look.... Me, too.


----------



## Dwightbrley (May 14, 2020)

I used this printer to print great photos Canon Pixma Pro-100 you can read more about this printer on this website https://replicatorwarehouse.com/best-printers-for-art-prints/ also you can use this printer Epson Workforce WF-7710 which is an excellent printer for sublimation for more about this printer you may read this review https://replicatorwarehouse.com/best-sublimation-printers/


----------

